# Rods sink fast :(



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 19, 2014)

I had my 2 favorite rod and reels fall off the boat wile under power last week. A shimano sustain and a citica. we searched for them but they sank like rocks in 200 fow.

Are there any products out that help your reels be a little more buoyant and not get in the way? I had over 400 in those setups, I'll cry like a baby if it happens again.


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2014)

Been there done that except mine fell out the back of my pickup truck. Brand new combo used for 5 minutes. $300 gone….poof.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 19, 2014)

Know the pain also. Went swimming in my undies to find it in 50 degree water with no luck!


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 19, 2014)

been there done that. just a reason to upgrade!


----------



## great white (Aug 19, 2014)

Bummer.

About all I've ever seen is a longer light line tied off in the boat. Kinda limits your moving from one spot . Not a big worry in my 12 footer though. I suppose you could put a small foam float or bouy on the end of the line, but that would get pretty old pretty fast I would think.

I use small bungees in my rod holders when underway to minimize the poss of them from bouncing out.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 19, 2014)

little pipe insulation and zip ties. I know people that put it on their heavy catfish rods.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow...that SUCKS!!!! 
I would be really bitter if that happened to me. ***Knock on wood***

I've seen the floats they sell at Bass Pro, but they're pretty bulky.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kayakers

use a rod leash. Of course, a yakker has very little room to move. Rod floats are also used often.

Rich
https://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=5493

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_13119_-1__?N=806023253&affcode=42&kwid=ps_cse&cid=PLA_015081805&gclid=CjwKEAjw68ufBRDt0Zmrn4W_8AwSJADcjp1cPY_L_pvlx28eeuxTwpeiVS2kSseZLeTmjT2n2o0YNhoCI4Xw_wcB


----------



## fish devil (Aug 19, 2014)

:twisted: Cork handles help a little. I had the same rod(Daiwa L&T) slide out of my hand twice in the same day. Both times they sunk slowly enough that I was able to grab them from the water.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes they make a flotation sleeve that goes around the handle. Too bulky looking for this guy tho. I usually a rod overboard once per year. 3 years ago lost it, last and this year I barely saved them. The one last year was completely undet water but a crankbait treble hooked another rods lure on its way down to the abbyss and saved it by a miracle


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just thinking here. I can envision a removable cork affixed at the handle end of the rod. 

A tiny 4lb test spool of braided line inside of the butt of the rod...and a water activated (aspirin) trigger.

Drop the rod in, up comes a bobber with your rod on the end of a line.

What do you think?

richg99


----------



## great white (Aug 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363929#p363929 said:


> richg99 » Today, 11:55[/url]"]Just thinking here. I can envision a removable cork affixed at the handle end of the rod.
> 
> A tiny 4lb test spool of braided line inside of the butt of the rod...and a water activated (aspirin) trigger.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome.....and expensive.


----------



## overboard (Aug 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363929#p363929 said:


> richg99 » Today, 13:55[/url]"]Just thinking here. I can envision a removable cork affixed at the handle end of the rod.
> 
> A tiny 4lb test spool of braided line inside of the butt of the rod...and a water activated (aspirin) trigger.
> 
> ...



I think you could sell a lot of them to these guys!!! :lol:


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363929#p363929 said:


> richg99 » 20 Aug 2014, 12:55[/url]"]Just thinking here. I can envision a removable cork affixed at the handle end of the rod.
> 
> A tiny 4lb test spool of braided line inside of the butt of the rod...and a water activated (aspirin) trigger.
> 
> ...



Would have to keep it dry untill the rod is submerged. But THAT could be a million dollar idea.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually, aspirins (or similar) are what triggers self inflating life vests.

One of you guys go ahead and build it, patent it, sell it...and I'll only take a 10% share of net profits. I'm too old to do it.

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Adding to the original idea...a spring loaded ejection system, stopped and triggered by the aspirin, should work well.


----------



## Thejrod (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn. That sucks. I gotta try to keep mine in the box!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the Input fellers. I haven't found anything like I had dreamed up in my sleep, I'll just chalk it up as a learning lesson. It's funny that it was my 2 most expensive setups that took flight. And FYI, at 55mph a rod will take flight like a chopper! If I didn't have duel consoles my buddy would probably be wearing a pirate eye patch. Lol 

Tite lines fellas


----------



## great white (Aug 26, 2014)

I would think for traveling a small rubber bungee would keep it in the holder. 

When casting, maybe a small tether around the wrist. Something like the chord on the engine kill switch.

Just spitballin.......


----------



## Y_J (Aug 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364012#p364012 said:


> richg99 » August 20th, 2014, 11:41 pm[/url]"]Adding to the original idea...a spring loaded ejection system, stopped and triggered by the aspirin, should work well.


Count me in on the buyers list.. I'm rather fond of my Shimano gear.


----------



## nlester (Aug 31, 2014)

A friend claims that he punched the MOB button on the GPS and used a large treble hook to retrieve a rod in 25 feet of water. I have never had that kind of luck. My sad story is forgetting I had 3 rods leaning against the trunk of the car when I decided it was time to go home.


----------

